# Bootonly: FTP permission denied



## KillDashNine (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,

I'm facing a little issue with the bootonly installation of FreeBSD. I'm using an ISO that I downloaded on the official FreeBSD FTP.
I configured my WAN adapter bge0 with outside access, it's working great during the install, I can ping any internet address.
I configured my DNS, that's working too, it resolves correctly the address I'm typing.

The issue is :
After the partitioning of my disks, when the installer connects to the FreeBSD ftp to download base.txz, it prints the message:

```
Error while fetching ftp://ftp1.freebsd.org[...]base.txz : permission denied
```
(of course, the [...] is the complete path in the installer).

I tried to switch to a virtual console (Alt+F4) and did the following in order to test:

`> ftp ftp1.freebsd.org`
It gives the following output :

```
ftp : Can't connect to '128.205.32.24:21' : Permission Denied
ftp : Can't connect to ftp1.freebsd.org:ftp'
```

Of course, I tried with a large amount of mirrors and none of them is working, it gives me the same error message. I also tried to connect to the ftp from another server in the same network, with the same router/gateway, and it's working great.

Any idea guys?

Thanks


----------



## Maxnix (Mar 17, 2016)

Just an idea: are you sure that a firewall is not blocking FTP traffic and that the other server is not running a proxy like ftp-proxy(8) for FTP connections?
In such cases setting FTP_MODE to passive should do the trick.

P.S.: You could find useful this thread https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/49073/


----------

